# Wie macht Ihr das: Appletzugriff auf SQL, welches lokal ist



## Erddrache (19. Jul 2006)

Sorry wegen des doofen Titel - ich wußte net, wie ichs kurz schreiben/ erklären sollte. 
Also folgendes, ich hab n Applet, welches auf ne SQL Datenbank zugreifen soll... Jetzt bieten aber eigentlich fast alle Provider/ Hoster nur Datenbanken an, die auf dem Server selbst gesteuert werden können (also nur "localhost" Adressen) - sprich, wenn ich mein Applet starte bzw runterlade, kann ich nicht auf die gewünschte Datenbank zugreifen, weil diese ja nicht auf dem localhost sonder beim Provider aufm Server liegt...
Ich versteh ja auch, wieso man sowas man, vonwegen DoS etc... Aber im Gegenzug - wie umgeht man dieses Problem??? Geht das dann überhaupt mit nem Applet noch - weil ich das ja egal wie vorher runter lade bzw dies der Browser macht...
Wie macht ihr sowas???
Danke und Gruß
Erddrache


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

So wie immer: Datenhaltung, Geschäftslogik und Darstellung(in diesem Fall das Applett) voneinander trennen. Die Geschäftslogik stellt dann remote Methoden zur Verfügung um bestimmte Aktionen auszuführen. Wie man das genau löst ist aber eine Wissenschaft für sich, da es sehr viele APIs in diesem Bereich gibt.


----------



## bronks (19. Jul 2006)

Erddrache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... auf dem localhost sonder beim Provider aufm Server liegt ... Problem??? Geht das dann überhaupt mit nem Applet noch - weil ich das ja egal wie vorher runter lade bzw dies der Browser macht...
> Wie macht ihr sowas???...


Die simpleste Antwort wäre: Statt localhost die Adresse des Providers eingeben. Mit 99,9999%iger Sicherheit wird das nicht funktionieren, denn sowas kann man im sicheren Intranet machen, aber es gibt keine Provider, der die Datenbank nach außen aufmacht.


----------



## Erddrache (19. Jul 2006)

OK, sagen wir, ich hätte sowas wie MVC berücksichtigt - sprich, das Applet ist meine View-Ebene - wie mach ich das dann trotzdem??? Mit deinen Worten, wie realisiere ich die Geschäftslogik, wenn sie doch im Applet enthalten ist...
N paar Stichwörter oder so, daß ich weiß, nach was ich suchen muß...


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

> aber es gibt keine Provider, der die Datenbank nach außen aufmacht.


Und das ist auch gut so. Schon schlimm genug, daß alles vollgespamt wird, da können wir auf unsichere DB-Verbindungen übers Inet gerne verzichten.


----------



## SamHotte (19. Jul 2006)

Du kannst bspw. die Geschäftslogik und die Datenbankzugriffe als Serverprogramm bauen, das auf der gleichen Maschine liegt wie die Datenbank, und dann vom Applet via RMI auf das Serverprogramm zugreifen.


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

> Mit deinen Worten, wie realisiere ich die Geschäftslogik, wenn sie doch im Applet enthalten ist...
> N paar Stichwörter oder so, daß ich weiß, nach was ich suchen muß...


Da gibt es sehr viele Möglichkeiten. Such mal nach RMI, SOAP, XML-RPC, Sockets, J2EE, Spring Framework und Axis.


----------

